# Solved: antenna vs. cable



## jethsy (Jun 25, 2005)

Well, I am asking for help in making a big decision--dumping cable! I have a new hd tv and I already have a Roku box with lots of viewing possibilities. I wonder how it would be to just have a good antenna and pick up channels the old-fashioned way. I'd love to hear feedback on this. I live near a large city, where there are five network-affiliates. I also want to know, can an indoor antenna be used for multiple tvs? I am considering a figure 8-shaped antenna I saw at Costco.
Thanks!!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Assuming you live somewhere in the USA, you can visit the following web site that will tell you want kind of antenna you need to receive stations in your area based on your specific address.

http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx

Whether you use an indoor or outdoor antenna, you can use a distribution amplifier or signal amplifier and splitters to drive multiple TVs. If you are in a strong signal area you may be able to get away with just a splitter to drive a few TVs.


----------

